# Has the Maumee run Started?



## fishfray

When driving past the river on Sunday I saw 2 guys wading the river upstream of Jerome Road on private property. If u guys are on here did you have any luck? I am gonna wait a couple weeks before I start but I cant wait to see the reports start coming


----------



## kman10

Limited out on ice chunks ..... River is all jammed up upstream your asking to take really cold dip


----------



## fisherboy

Hitting like crazy. Start at Orleans & walk (swim)10 miles downriver to Maumee Bay. Walk another 20 miles across the ice to Crane Creek. Fish everywhere there.


----------



## KaGee

It's going to be quite a while my friend.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sopo716

HAHAHA


----------



## 9Left

fishfray said:


> When driving past the river on Sunday I saw 2 guys wading the river upstream of Jerome Road on private property. If u guys are on here did you have any luck? I am gonna wait a couple weeks before I start but I cant wait to see the reports start coming


..we're all gettin antsy for it....but it's gonna be a while....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I didn't get any warreyes but I did catch two sharks, a bluefin, and pretty sure I had a white snapping turtle bite me off either that or it was a black crappie.

I think it will be a good 3 weeks till its worth a hoot this year... But when they come, they'll be gone before ya know it!


----------



## fishfray

lol guys. im not gonna fish the run all that much this year but I feel like when the run starts it signals that it is finally spring again and time to start crappie fishing, etc. The run is fun but with heavy crowds in the cold weather I usually wish I was somewhere a little more peaceful up north.


----------



## BFG

I believe it was 1995 when we had a winter sorta like this one...we didn't really get fishing until around the 10th of April that year as I recall. 

When it happens, it'll happen fast. No trickling in this year.


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> I believe it was 1995 when we had a winter sorta like this one...we didn't really get fishing until around the 10th of April that year as I recall.
> 
> When it happens, it'll happen fast. No trickling in this year.


Yea, in my experience with the run, easy math has generally applied. Imagine a million fish over an 8 week run. You grind it out for some limits and bring home some fillet's. Or, you get those million fish in the system over 4-5 weeks. Then it's 10 cast limits in your favorite honey holes and you do everything in your power to make it out if only for an hour. I will take the latter


----------



## trapperjon

fisherboy said:


> Hitting like crazy. Start at Orleans & walk (swim)10 miles downriver to Maumee Bay. Walk another 20 miles across the ice to Crane Creek. Fish everywhere there.


LMAO..... how heavy of a weight did it take to get through


----------



## fishfray

Drove past side cut today. Jerome rd seems very fishable, the water is nearly as low As in the summer. The gauge at Waterville said 2.80 ft, that is really low. I was surprised to see no one fishing.


----------



## Thumper

There were people out, but havnt heard of anyone pullin anything in yet


----------



## 9Left

at the rate these pigs are being pulled through the ice...I hope they leave a few to come up the river! Lol!!


----------



## KaGee

9Left said:


> at the rate these pigs are being pulled through the ice...I hope they leave a few to come up the river! Lol!!


Maumee fish have been traced back to Lake St. Clair. It is believed that is where most of the run comes from.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

Kagee, thanks for the info on where they actually come from


----------



## Bucket Mouth

fishfray said:


> Drove past side cut today. Jerome rd seems very fishable, the water is nearly as low As in the summer. The gauge at Waterville said 2.80 ft, that is really low. I was surprised to see no one fishing.


It is, depth-wise, fairly low. Its at 580.2 as of today. The problem is that the flow rate is very fast for the depth and with the melt today, it's only going to get faster. Better know where you're fishing and don't wade too far out at risk of going for a swim.


----------



## GoneFishin75

KaGee said:


> Maumee fish have been traced back to Lake St. Clair. It is believed that is where most of the run comes from.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey KaGee! Pretty interesting info. You gave me some homework to do. I checked out google maps and it geographically shows N to S Lake St. Clair which connects to the DR which connects to Lake Erie which connects to Maumee Bay which connects to Maumee River. It appears that there is no direct connection between LSC & Maumee River. Do you know the origin of this belief? I'd like to read about it it obviously has me mega curious.
And no I'm not trying to prove you wrong or make you look bad I'd really like to know more about the history of the migration as walleye is one of my favs to fish for 

Sent From My Ohio Game Fishing Mobile App


----------



## KaGee

GoneFishn it was a tagged fish study done by the combined efforts of the Michigan and Ohio DNR. This was done quite a few years ago, I do not remember the years, only the fact that there was indeed this study and results were published in the local paper.


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe

GoneFishin75 said:


> Hey KaGee! Pretty interesting info. You gave me some homework to do. I checked out google maps and it geographically shows N to S Lake St. Clair which connects to the DR which connects to Lake Erie which connects to Maumee Bay which connects to Maumee River. It appears that there is no direct connection between LSC & Maumee River. Do you know the origin of this belief? I'd like to read about it it obviously has me mega curious.
> And no I'm not trying to prove you wrong or make you look bad I'd really like to know more about the history of the migration as walleye is one of my favs to fish for
> 
> Sent From My Ohio Game Fishing Mobile App


I've never heard that either...


----------



## trapperjon

I heard that a few yrs back while fishing the run when someone brought a tagged fish into Maumee bait and tackle, pretty sure it was an employee telling the guy where his fish could have came from. has anybody here caught a tagged eye during the run ? JON


----------



## Lundy

I have been shown a couple of charts on the tracking of walleye that have been tagged in Erie. 

I think what it showed was that some walleye in Erie have migrated up into lake St Clair through the Detroit River, one, if I remember right, was even caught in Saginaw bay somehow. I may even still have a copy of that chart somewhere. I think they have some more very current radio tracking data. I also think this was presented recently by the ODNR speakers at a recent meeting at the walleye club Toolman is associated with.

I don't remember seeing that the fish that spawn in the Maumee come from LSC, but do remember that there are slightly different strains (DNA) of walleye that run up the Sandusky River than run up the Maumee


----------



## Lundy

I drove across the Maumee today where 75 crosses and it was solid ice, not chunks, but flat solid frozen ice, as far as you could see in both directions


----------



## KaGee

Lundy, that's miles down river from where the run takes place.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy

KaGee said:


> Lundy, that's miles down river from where the run takes place.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yep, been there done that many, many times, just not in the last 10+ years. I used to go often back in the 80's and 90's


----------



## KaGee

Lundy said:


> Yep, been there done that many, many times, just not in the last 10+ years. I used to go often back in the 80's and 90's


We probably crossed lines 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherboy

Likewise i heard about it a # of years ago & it was thru taged fish. But i believe the majority come from Lake Erie. In any case they do come come.


----------



## Dr. Walleye

Here is a view from yesterday at Ft. Meigs lower lot. It is iced over (probably less today). But you can see open river in the distance. There is still a lot of ice yet to come downriver. With quiet weather and lots of melt-off, we'll see the river high most of this coming week. If I get out by the end of the week, I'll let you all know what is going on.


----------



## Flathead76

Over the years I have caught two jaw tagged walleyes out of the river. The metal tag had Ohio DNR Sandusky stamped into the tag along with the number. When you call them in they ask where the fish was caught, if the fish was kept, length, and wieght. Then just like a waterfowl band they will send you a letter on where the fish was tagged, length and wieght of the fish when it was originally tagged. Both of my fish were banded from maumee bay. Some of the metal tags have a single dollar sign and a double dollar sign stamped into the tag. These tags when reported will include a check of 50 or 100 dollars. Some of the older tags had a bullseye stamped into them and were worth 100 dollars. I think that those were Michigan jaw tags. They used this to help with people calling in the tag numbers to help with thier research.



trapperjon said:


> I heard that a few yrs back while fishing the run when someone brought a tagged fish into Maumee bait and tackle, pretty sure it was an employee telling the guy where his fish could have came from. has anybody here caught a tagged eye during the run ? JON


----------



## beach5

I caught a jaw tagged walleye in 2009 from the Maumee at Jerome Rd. It was tagged by the MDNR near Monroe, Michigan. They sent me letter after I called it in. Kind of cool.


----------



## rutnut245

Kagee is correct. Most of the fish coming into the Maumee are coming from Lake St.Clair and the Detroit river. It's not just jaw tags but also radio telemetry and they are still tracking them. The fish have two slim wires sticking out of there back and the transmitter is in their body cavity. I've seen several brought up to M.T. and there is a sign on the window behind the counter explaining the program and contact info should you catch one. This has been going on for quite a few years.

There are some very detailed studies and genetic information available online. I believe O.S.U. puts it out.


----------



## kprice

rutnut245 said:


> Kagee is correct. Most of the fish coming into the Maumee are coming from Lake St.Clair and the Detroit river. It's not just jaw tags but also radio telemetry and they are still tracking them. The fish have two slim wires sticking out of there back and the transmitter is in their body cavity. I've seen several brought up to M.T. and there is a sign on the window behind the counter explaining the program and contact info should you catch one. This has been going on for quite a few years.
> 
> There are some very detailed studies and genetic information available online. I believe O.S.U. puts it out.


I've caught 2 tagged fish already from the maumee and both were from at clair and both earned me 100 bucks lol


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe

What would happen if you snagged one of these tagged fish? Do you have to release it or keep it for the info they want?


----------



## Jmsteele187

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> What would happen if you snagged one of these tagged fish? Do you have to release it or keep it for the info they want?


It is illegal to keep ANY snagged fish.


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe

Jmsteele187 said:


> It is illegal to keep ANY snagged fish.


I know that I'm not a fool I was just wondering if there were any "special circumstances" in place for a tagged fish that was snagged.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> I know that I'm not a fool I was just wondering if there were any "special circumstances" in place for a tagged fish that was snagged.


Nope, there are no special circumstances. It might suck having to throw back a $100 fish but, I'm sure the possible fine and having you gear confiscated would out weigh the reward of a tagged fish.


----------



## Flathead76

You do not have to kill the fish to report a jaw tagged walleye. All they need is the tag number, area taken, and length of the fish. Even if snagged reporting the tag helps in the research of travel migrations. Dont think that I would feel good about getting a reward for a snagged fish though.


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe

Flathead76 said:


> You do not have to kill the fish to report a jaw tagged walleye. All they need is the tag number, area taken, and length of the fish. Even if snagged reporting the tag helps in the research of travel migrations. Dont think that I would feel good about getting a reward for a snagged fish though.


I'd have to donate it back to the research. I wouldn't keep it either...just wouldn't be right. Thanks for the info. I have been fishing the run for many years and never seen or personally knew someone who's got a tagged fish so they're rare.(for me atleads)


----------



## Jmsteele187

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> I'd have to donate it back to the research. I wouldn't keep it either...just wouldn't be right. Thanks for the info. I have been fishing the run for many years and never seen or personally knew someone who's got a tagged fish so they're rare.(for me atleads)


With a jaw tagged fish, all you'd need is the info off the tag. Then you could release the snagged fish. Call in the info later and avoid a fine.


----------



## rcrook02

When will the real action start?


----------



## KaGee

rcrook02 said:


> When will the real action start?


It's all speculation right now, but the fisherman will be there as soon as the river drops.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Redhunter1012

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> I'd have to donate it back to the research. I wouldn't keep it either...just wouldn't be right. Thanks for the info. I have been fishing the run for many years and never seen or personally knew someone who's got a tagged fish so they're rare.(for me atleads)


Ive caught 3 in the past 10 years or so. Every one of mine were tagged in Sandusky bay or Lake Erie


----------



## Lundy

rutnut245 said:


> Kagee is correct. Most of the fish coming into the Maumee are coming from Lake St.Clair and the Detroit river. It's not just jaw tags but also radio telemetry and they are still tracking them. online.


There will be some interesting information made available the public from GLATOS on the tracking of walleye at some point in the near future, I hope

What little very, very, limited pieces of the overall information that I have seen is fascinating for sure.

The radio telemetry tracking will certainly add some real data to support, modify, or disprove some long held ideas and beliefs.

It all certainly supports my long held belief that the ODNR doesn't just throw darts at a dartboard to determine fishery management practices

What they are doing is really cool!


----------



## 21579

I caught one 5 years ago down at White Street, an18 inch jack. It had been tagged almost exactly a year to the day that I caught it. It was tagged in mouth of the Rasin River by the Michigan DNR.


----------



## BFG

I've caught two, one tagged in LSC and another tagged in Sandusky Bay.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

heres a picture of a tagged fish a buddy caught a couple weeks ago out of camp perry


----------



## AvianHunter

I've caught 2 tagged fish in the river. 
One from Maumee Bay and the other from the mouth of the River Raisin which was worth $100. Nothin better than gettin paid to catch fish


----------



## stex1220

I found a dead one yrs ago down by Commodore Perry/ Hood Park with a tag on the lip. I got it off with some pliers I didn't know at the time and have lost it now.


----------



## bassmaster419

Anyone tryin the mighty maumee this weekend? Thinkn bout givin it a try hear they are snaggin em in the sandusky they have come to play finally after this brutal winter with this weeks warm up im goin to give it a shot

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

bassmaster419 said:


> Anyone tryin the mighty maumee this weekend? Thinkn bout givin it a try hear they are snaggin em in the sandusky they have come to play finally after this brutal winter with this weeks warm up im goin to give it a shot
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


..check the levels...I think it would be high still...


----------



## kprice

bassmaster419 said:


> Anyone tryin the mighty maumee this weekend? Thinkn bout givin it a try hear they are snaggin em in the sandusky they have come to play finally after this brutal winter with this weeks warm up im goin to give it a shot
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Waters going to be way too high...


----------



## KaGee

9Left said:


> ..check the levels...I think it would be high still...


And cold... fish need water temps in the 40s to trigger the run

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## roger23

Water was in parking lot


----------



## roger23

Yesterday 3-17-14


----------



## roger23

Maple st 3-17-14


----------



## roger23

Orleans 3-17-14


----------



## spikeg79

wow  . Is that deer real or a decoy in the one picture?


----------



## roger23

Yard ornament.that is on private property .our deer have lost their antlers by now


----------



## roger23

From Bait shop

THE RIVER LEVEL THIS MORNING IS AT 587' 6'' ABOVE SEA LEVEL. DOWN SIX INCHES SINCE YESTERDAYS READING. THERE IS STILL ICE CHUNKS FLOATING DOWN STREAM. THE RIVERMAY STAY AT ABOUT THE SAME LEVEL AS THE REMAINING SNOW STARTS TO MELT LATER TODAY AND TOMORROW. I'M HOPING THE RIVER LEVEL WILL DROP ENOUGH SO SOME OF YOU ANGLERS CAN AT LEAST GET IN AT ORLEANS PARK THIS COMING WEEKEND. AS OF YESTERDAY THE BARRICADES ARE STILL UP AT THE ENTRANCE OF ORLEANS PARK. I PLAN TO FIND OUT TODAY WHEN THEY PLAN TO OPEN UP THE PARK. 

I doubt Perrysburg is in any hurry to remove ice or pump out the water.given they are still dealing with other problems


----------



## roger23

Maumee Perrysburg bridge new path


----------



## KaGee

Thanks for the posts Roger. As most of the veterans have stated... it's still going to be a while.


----------



## WalleyeWiz

When the water level drops to close to normal levels there will be fish caught . When ever the river gets high and moving in Late Feb. or March there are fish that run up .I remembering growing up being out there in Feb. after the river had flooded and pulled limits of 10 fish with just dad and i there . The Eyes have the urge and follow that urge.

Dwayne


----------



## roger23

water dropped 6 or 7 feet from yesterday .you can use the parking lot at Ft Meigs .Maple St is blocked off but the boat ramp is useable for the brave.all the Ice is gone the parking lot is mud and skim ice a city truck was down there.Still a lot of Ice floating down but the jam went some where


----------



## Fishguy777

Water is actually down 2 feet. Still unsafe. The ice at Grand Rapids broke and is flowing really fast. https://www.facebook.com/groups/161430747237555/permalink/637633632950595/


----------



## roger23

Fort Meigs 3-18-14


----------



## Capt. Crude

Kagee and Rutnut, I have heard up to 40%(usually 20%) of the walleye that run up the Maumee were from Michigan but never the majority. Would there be any way you could show me the study or research that concludes with these numbers(Michigan fish being the majority). I am well aware that Michigan eyes are abundant in the Maumee during the great spawning run, but I have always been informed that Ohio eyes were the dominant population.(When was the last time you caught a walleye longer than 20'' in Saginaw or Lake St. Clair?)


----------



## Capt. Crude

Thank you in advance


----------



## snow on top

I got a fish that was tagged in Lake St Clare but the guy next to me got one tagged in lake Erie his was worth $100 mine $ 0


----------



## GoneFishin75

KaGee said:


> GoneFishn it was a tagged fish study done by the combined efforts of the Michigan and Ohio DNR. This was done quite a few years ago, I do not remember the years, only the fact that there was indeed this study and results were published in the local paper.


Thanks for the info much appreciated. Their migration process is amazing, you would think as much as they travel they'd be pretty strong and put up more of a fight when reeling them in 

Sent From My Ohio Game Fishing Mobile App


----------



## Redfox09

Anybody catching anything yet? Thinking about possibly hitting it this weekend or would it be worth just going to the Sandusky river?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon

I'll be at Fremont Saturday afternoon. Wife said goooo. Get the **** out of the house.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Redfox09 said:


> Anybody catching anything yet? Thinking about possibly hitting it this weekend or would it be worth just going to the Sandusky river?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The Sandusky is in way better shape, warmer and clearer


----------



## fishfray

Saw 2 guys bank fishing at side cut today. Good luck to all and please tell us how you did


----------



## BFG

Wait a week...warm rain coming this Thursday...after that, game on suckas.


----------



## Flathead76

Next weekend it should be starting.


----------



## 50twizz

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> I'd have to donate it back to the research. I wouldn't keep it either...just wouldn't be right. Thanks for the info. I have been fishing the run for many years and never seen or personally knew someone who's got a tagged fish so they're rare.(for me atleads)


100 dollars is 100 dollars! I'll take the money no matter what  just sayin 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe

50twizz said:


> 100 dollars is 100 dollars! I'll take the money no matter what  just sayin
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Believe it or not a LOT of ppl think that way...I guess if you found money on the ground you'd keep it. NOT me!!! I found $340 on the ground at Wal-Mart around Xmas time and went and turn it in...well the guy and girl at customer service split it and kept it for themselves!!! I had my girl go up and ask if anyone found it and they said no...well I went back up and told them they were lying and acted like I called the cops and they gave it back . We then took it and went out to the salvation army bell ringer and gave it all to them...I hate snakes!!!


----------



## Jmsteele187

50twizz said:


> 100 dollars is 100 dollars! I'll take the money no matter what  just sayin
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's a great attitude, snagged fish or not you're keeping the tagged fish. Sounds like the kind of person I would point out to a dnr officer.


----------



## 50twizz

Jmsteele187 said:


> That's a great attitude, snagged fish or not you're keeping the tagged fish. Sounds like the kind of person I would point out to a dnr officer.


hell no I would not keep that fish... but wouldn't I still get the 100 dollars for calling it in?!?? haha I'm not stupid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

50twizz said:


> hell no I would not keep that fish... but wouldn't I still get the 100 dollars for calling it in?!?? haha I'm not stupid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That would be a different situation then. If it's jaw tagged, I say call it in and let the fish go. The radio tags are a different scenario, the fish would have to be dispatched to retrieve both tags.


----------



## kprice

50twizz said:


> hell no I would not keep that fish... but wouldn't I still get the 100 dollars for calling it in?!?? haha I'm not stupid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Idk if this is true or not but I don't think the jaw tagged fish are worth anything. Only the fish with transmitters


----------



## Flathead76

kprice said:


> Idk if this is true or not but I don't think the jaw tagged fish are worth anything. Only the fish with transmitters


The tags that are worth money have one or two dollars signs on them. They refer to them as single or double bullseye tags from days past.


----------

